# Young Blood



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys im not retired or anything like that, im only 19 but im deepely interested in the dogfights of the old days and everything about the wars. My current knowledge of them isnt the best but thats why im here, to learn as much as i can from the rest of you and to further discuss everything i can


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. If you have questions about WW-II aircraft, this
is the place to ask them. We have experten in all things WW-II, and
from many countries.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome from the south coast


----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

hello from washington you spekinze duech?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome, sure you'll pick up a lot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greetings mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> hello from washington you *spekinze duech*?



Huh??????

Do you mean sprechen Sie Deutsch

Oh, Welcome...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2008)

G'day mate welcome to the forum..


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

g'day from the sunny far northern coast of Australia mate


----------



## Njaco (Oct 8, 2008)

Thor, you beat me too it!! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys. As for languages i can only speak Canadian english and a lil newfie english


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome mate. I'm only 18, theres a few more youngins here too!


----------



## seesul (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Welcome mate. I'm only 18, theres a few more youngins here too!



Ok cool so at least there will be a couple people that will understand some of the things i say


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2008)

hi mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 9, 2008)

I probably should have added in that my name is Joshua. lol just in case any1 was wondering


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Joshua. Do you mind Josh, or should it be the proper version?


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 9, 2008)

Salutations Joshua.


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 10, 2008)

hey from New Zealand, I'm only 22 so yeah still young


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Thanks for that Joshua. Do you mind Josh, or should it be the proper version?



No Josh is ok, Joshua sounds so formal


----------

